# Eastern Australia First Grow Journal



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a sativa strain and looking healthy. Are you eventually going to put it out in the australian sunshine? Your plant would absolutely LOVE all the sun you guys get over there. Keep us posted smoko.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

not even privacy by people seeing you, 
its gonna smell dank for a mile haha


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

There's ways of keeping it short, like your son said, you could flower sooner, or you could top the plant so it doesn't grow up and up and up like an x-mas tree. I'd put your little baby under the sun for as long as you can. It would grow faster with the extra light. But it is a good idea to keep them indoors until they are strong and established so you know you won't lose your precious plant(s).


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, your little baby will be fine under the flouro for now, heck, probably even for the next couple of weeks BUT you will notice some stretching as it grows under the lone light. If you're thinking about growing indoors, great! But nothing beats the sunshine. But outdoors you have risks involved like people seeing it, pests and whatnot. Indoor growing is really safe in my opinion.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen amazing stuff grown in the sun over there, some great potential where you are .


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Does your soil already have nutrients in it? Most manufacturers already have some form of nutes in the soil. I know that if this is the case for you, you won't need nutes until at least after a month. But who knows, maybe your plant will like the light dose of nutes you give it. Just be careful not to kill it .


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Mar 5, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Good idea, let her strengthen up a bit before she goes out in the wild for a bit. I'd say you probably wont need to apply any nutes for a while yet.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 7, 2009)

..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

If you have a fan blowing on the seedling it will strengthen the stalk


----------



## Smoko (Mar 7, 2009)

..


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Yeah altho tempted to give her some _proper_ light, at this stage if the flouro will do, then I'm goin with that for now.
> 
> Is there any way I can induce strenthening of the main stem, or is that something that just comes with age?
> 
> Cheers



I experienced the same thing.  I had them in the humid box for the first 4 or 5 days over the weekend, and when I came home, they had stretched real bad.  

From what ive read, this is how they will permanently be.  They will not grow thicker (than usual) to compensate for the stretch, so itd be best to either harvest smaller, or use some support (which is what ive done)

Someone suggested a plant yoyo, looks really cool, and easy.  They are also pretty cheap, but right now, ive just got em supported on my drip stakes (not pretty, but its working)


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 8, 2009)

Pc fans are extremely easy to hook up. They are a great way of keeping flouros cool and providing some air flow. Hope all goes well with you wayyyy over in Australia .


----------



## Smoko (Mar 9, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> I experienced the same thing. I had them in the humid box for the first 4 or 5 days over the weekend, and when I came home, they had stretched real bad.
> 
> From what ive read, this is how they will permanently be. They will not grow thicker (than usual) to compensate for the stretch, so itd be best to either harvest smaller, or use some support (which is what ive done)
> 
> Someone suggested a plant yoyo, looks really cool, and easy. They are also pretty cheap, but right now, ive just got em supported on my drip stakes (not pretty, but its working)


Yeah there's no way this thing could cope with the wind at the moment.  

If it doesn't appear to strengthen, then I'll stick a few cocktail sticks in there somewhere! ... 



			
				MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Pc fans are extremely easy to hook up. They are a great way of keeping flouros cool and providing some air flow. Hope all goes well with you wayyyy over in Australia .


 Yeah I'm gonna build sommit soon.

Ok, a fresh pic, but also a bit of a concern if anyone can put me at ease?

The plant is growing well from what I see ... APART from this little yellow patch ... 

Should I be worried?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there, lookin good. Your plant looks like an interesting, potent strain. . I don't think that yellow-orange thing is anything to worry over. Could be that your plant might have been too close to the lights on that side or could be nutrients... I dunno, I'm no expert haha. 

I was watching the weather channel... seems eastern australia has been having some sort of hurricane weather??? Luckily they said it has been dieing down so hopefully you can put your baby outside soon.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I recently pinched my stems as well as put a fan on em.  They are pretty stiff now, and standing strong.  Maybe try that if you havent yet.

Cooled the room down too.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 10, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey there, lookin good. *Your plant looks like an interesting, potent strain. *. I don't think that yellow-orange thing is anything to worry over. Could be that your plant might have been too close to the lights on that side or could be nutrients... I dunno, I'm no expert haha.
> 
> I was watching the weather channel... seems eastern australia has been having some sort of hurricane weather??? Luckily they said it has been dieing down so hopefully you can put your baby outside soon.


Well I'm hoping the plant is from the seed I found in me fav supply. I've got a few from here and there, but it would be super nice if it was!

Yeah hurricane Hamish has been battering the eastern side for a few days, but thankfully it hasn't touched these parts yet, just a lot of wind at the mo. 

Once she's looking a bit stronger, she'll get a taste of the sunshine that's fa sure ... 



			
				KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Well, I recently pinched my stems as well as put a fan on em. They are pretty stiff now, and standing strong. Maybe try that if you havent yet.
> 
> Cooled the room down too.


Haven't piched, but had a PC fan blowing nearby since last night. I've set it up so it only wabbles the plant, not blows it all over the place. 

I'm sure the fan will help with circulation too so gotta be a good thing ...


----------



## Smoko (Mar 12, 2009)

*Day 23* 

A new pic. 

Well this is certainly the biggest plant I've ever grown, and crossing everything she (hopefully ?!) continues.

The PC fan in the background I'm sure it strengthening the ole girl, and if it wasn't for the fact we've currently got crap weather, she'd be tasting some good Aussie sunshine!

I've LOVE to know the strain, but I guess we'll never know. 

It's sitting under a 28w flouro 24/7 and I'm just wondering how long before inducing flowering ... another 3 or 4 weeks? ... 

Cheers


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow smoko, she's looking beautiful! I'd give her at least 3 weeks before flowering. Do you plan on cloning at all by any chance?


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

You just gotta remember theyll have a growth spurt in the first two weeks or so as they climb for lights and begin to prepare to flower.

From what ive read, good time to be giving them max nutes, and try to get it to branch as much as possible.

Looks beautiful, glad its gotten a lot better.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 13, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow smoko, she's looking beautiful! I'd give her at least 3 weeks before flowering. Do you plan on cloning at all by any chance?





			
				KeepsTen said:
			
		

> You just gotta remember theyll have a growth spurt in the first two weeks or so as they climb for lights and begin to prepare to flower.
> 
> From what ive read, good time to be giving them max nutes, and try to get it to branch as much as possible.
> 
> Looks beautiful, glad its gotten a lot better.


 Yeah she's (still gotta say hopefully with regard to _she_) goin good aye! ... 

Cloning I'd like to do, but to be honest at this stage don't know.  

I felt beneath the top soil this morn and the soil was dry a good few inches down so have just gave her a good watering, she'll enjoy that hopefully. 

I'm in no rush really so will mabye give another 4 weeks till we start flowering.  I might pick up some 65w (equal to 230w they reckon) flouro's over the weekend.  I'm sure the 28w it sits under is prob coming to the end of it's service, but dunno, all seems to be goin ok so maybe it'll do till she goes out into the big wide world!


----------



## Smoko (Mar 14, 2009)

Today I woke to sunshine and gave my babies a dose! ... well I tried!

After a few hours my poor recovering one had almost blown over again! ...  ... and my prize possession, it's leaves had started to curl up! ... 

Do you think my plants are alergic to sunshine? ...  :rofl:

Seriously tho, I'm still to scared to put it out in the sun, or rather the wind! ... so have upgraded my indoor setup today. 

They're currently sitting under 2 x 48w flouro's (equiv to 240w Incandescent it reckons ?!?!) and a larger reflector.  

The top of the plants are now about 5" (3" before) from the end of the bulb, I didn't want to go too close to start with. 

Anyway, a couple of pics.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wondering if it's worth bumping the thread ... 

Doesn't seem to be a lot goin on here, maybe time to find a forum ...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

they need so much more light then that.
so much more.
throw in another like, 5 of those bulbs...
dont bother with thinking about that equivalent to how ever many watts.
doesnt mean anything forget it.
look at the lumens. lumens is light output.
your trying to get the most lumens with the least amount of wattage.
more light.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, you need more lights.  That may work for starting them, but it wont cut it for a larger one.

Are you giving them any nutrients?  whats your feeding cycle?  Not really sure why your leaves would curl.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 15, 2009)

The sun burned the leaves. They weren't used to max amount of sun based light. You need to  harden them off, so to speak. First day in the sun, 1/2 hour with some wind protection, next day 45 minutes and so on. 2 weeks of hardening off usually does it for plants grown indoors that are going to be planted out. If you just want to give yours good light, same deal. Build up to it.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd love to put the plant outside in the sun all day, but for many reasons it's just not worth the risk, hence the attempt indoors.  Well, for now anyway. 

Ok, the _slowly slowly_ approach with the sun makes perfect sense, thanks, I'll go easy from now and hopefully give it some REAL light over the next week or two.

No nutrients added apart from the ones that came in the potting mix it started life in.  

I've been watering every 3 to 5 days of recent. 

I've now transported into a new tub, with some new soil and obv nutrients it comes with.  We've read up on how on here and I reckon the transportation was a success ...  

Will give her some more room to breath and grow I hope. 

A few pics.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 18, 2009)

Some more pics for anyone interested.

Ok, well the plant has made it to a month old! ... :woohoo:

We've got 10 or 11 nodes now, and the plant is producing it's 2nd set of 9 fingered leaves ... 

It's 6" tall.

Still sitting under a 48w flouro by about 3" and light is on 24/7.  

It's seeing absolutely no darkness yet, and over the last few days it's had 30 odd mins of sunlight too!  We hope to increase this over the next week or so to include at least a few hours in the sun. 

Still undecided with a few things, maybe someone can help?

1) So far it's only had the nutes that come with the soil.  We've recently moved to a bigger pot with fresh soil, so we guess that there will be an injection of nutes goin on now.  These won't last forever, so we're wondering when to start adding some ?!

2) How much longer to veg for?  I'm thinking the longer we hold out, the bigger the plant will be, and in turn the more the yield will be, but at the same time the bigger the beast will be! ... the more it will smell etc etc ...  

Oh and one last one! ... what ARE these things?

Pic 5 - the little hairs (as the boy calls em!) ... 2 opposite every node!



Any help and advice most appreciated ...


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 18, 2009)

I think theres a point where you reach negative returns on your bud as well, so not soooo big.  Or at least in potency.  But, if youve got only one plant and want a lot, then go for it.

Its coming a lot okay for now.  If you want it to get that big, what kind of lights you gonna put it in?


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Oh and one last one! ... what ARE these things?
> 
> Pic 5 - the little hairs (as the boy calls em!) ... 2 opposite every node!
> 
> ...



Those are normal and are present on both male and female plants... when you flower them and they sex you will either get little balls or very fine hairs if female... Nice looking plants though


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 18, 2009)

Your baby is going to get bigger and bigger, just you wait! Crazy little bugger you got there, eheh. I think you'd be fine not giving any nutes for at least another couple of weeks, honestly but I could be wrong. My plants are doing fine and they havn't had any nutes for over two months now. But maybe adding nutrients could speed growth up a bit, so it might not be so bad of an idea.

Personally, I'd let her veg longer and take some cuttings and have an even bigger harvest. When you're satisfied with the amount of clones you want, you can flower her after. Well, this is generally what I do. Ever since I started cloning, Ive never looked back .
I'd flower her at maybe 2 months or so, personally. But you can flower any time you want. At your size of plant, you'd have a somewhat medium sized plant, not too big and kind of small perhaps. I'd let her do her thing a while longer. All personal opinion, of course . Happy growing man.


----------



## Smoko (Mar 19, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> what kind of lights you gonna put it in?


 I'm hoping to be giving it a BIG dose of that light, you know the one ... big yellow thing that hovers in the sky during the day ... 

Well, that and some top up with flouro's I guess.



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those are normal and are present on both male and female plants... when you flower them and they sex you will either get little balls or very fine hairs if female... Nice looking plants though


Yeah and if it has balls, get it as far away as possible right?

Thanks



			
				MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Your baby is going to get bigger and bigger, just you wait! Crazy little bugger you got there, eheh. I think you'd be fine not giving any nutes for at least another couple of weeks, honestly but I could be wrong. My plants are doing fine and they havn't had any nutes for over two months now. But maybe adding nutrients could speed growth up a bit, so it might not be so bad of an idea.
> 
> Personally, I'd let her veg longer and take some cuttings and have an even bigger harvest. When you're satisfied with the amount of clones you want, you can flower her after. Well, this is generally what I do. Ever since I started cloning, Ive never looked back .
> I'd flower her at maybe 2 months or so, personally. But you can flower any time you want. At your size of plant, you'd have a somewhat medium sized plant, not too big and kind of small perhaps. I'd let her do her thing a while longer. All personal opinion, of course . Happy growing man.


 Yeah I don't really want anything TOO big!  Well, it's just it will need to be transported daily from outside to in as we'll lose daylight hours soon.  In 5 days we go 12/12 here and then lose mins as the days go on.  We want to try and keep on the 12/12 cycle for a bit so will top up with the flouro's.

I'd like to clone it if a female, but will need to seek advice on how, if and when the time arrives ?!? Is it hard?

Thanks


----------



## Smoko (Mar 22, 2009)

Well some more pics.  NOT heaps goin on now, but thought I'd show some pics of Daddy, Mummy, and Baby MJ ... 

Biggest of the bunch (Daddy) is 5 weeks 4 days today.  8.5 inches tall, and god we pray it's a 'she' ... 

2nd in line (same age as Daddy) has some dodgy lookin yellow leaves to start with http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=427205#post427205 ... but seems to be fine now ... :watchplant:

and Baby is about a week old. 

We had a few diff seeds from here and there, but the majority came from our fav supply, and I'm thinking they're all the same ... 

So far so good! ...


----------



## Smoko (Apr 2, 2009)

Well it's 6 weeks and a day since these 2 went into the soil.  I'm actually quite proud of em! ... 

They've both been under flouro's 24/7 since day 1.  They've had some proper sunshine, but so far not much more than an hour a day.  Will work on this tho!

In roughly 15 mins they're in for a shock as they're goin 12/12 ... 

Time to find out if they're the right sex!

Wish me luck!

Pic 1 - self explanatory

Pic 2,3, and 4 - The best one I guess.  

Pic 5,6, and 7 - The one that almost died to start with, but we didn't throw the towel in the end, and it appears to have recovered ... 

Oh and the bulb on the right will be replaced tomorrow with the type on the left.  The right is a 5000k 'natural' and the left a 3000k 'warm white'.  This I'm told will be better for the flouring period ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful plants 



> The one that almost died to start with, but we didn't throw the towel in the end, and it appears to have recovered ...



If a plant still shows green growth, its worth giving it a chance 

eace:


----------



## Smoko (Apr 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Beautiful plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you ...  

Yeah altho the start leaves (forgot name) fell off and then 2 went yellow.  There was another 2 that were looking healthy ...  

I'm guessing it's smaller cos it's had to heal itself, but yeah looks good now (to me!)

Oh and this is babies latest shots.  I think we got so carried away with the other 2 we don't have a date it went into soil ...lol, but seems to be growing ok ... 

It's been moved to a new area and will stay under the flouro 24/7 like it's _hopefully_ sisters have till now.

2 - 3 weeks to start seeing sex.  Sound about right anyone?

Thanks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey	Smoko,	looks	like	everything	is	going	swell	over	there.	So	you're	going	to	flower	now?	Right	on.	One	question.	Will	the	plants	be	indoors	the	whole	time	or	will	you	put	them	out	in	the	sun	during	the	day	like	you	did	when	you	vegg'ed	them?	When	will	you	have	the	lights	go	on	and	off?	They	look	like	a	nice	size	to	induce	flowers.	And	yeah,	probably	2-3	weeks	before	your	babies	start	showing		their	gender.	

Ps.	If	you're	going	to	flower	them	indoors,	I'd	definately	buy	some	more	lights	.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

looking good smoko!
there very nice and green,
im with mental,
if you can afford it, you should get at least a 400w high pressure sodium light,
for flowering them, remember the more light you have the 
bigger buds you will get!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 2, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey    Smoko,    looks    like    everything    is    going    swell    over    there.    So    you're    going    to    flower    now?    Right    on.    One    question.    Will    the    plants    be    indoors    the    whole    time    or    will    you    put    them    out    in    the    sun    during    the    day    like    you    did    when    you    vegg'ed    them?    When    will    you    have    the    lights    go    on    and    off?    They    look    like    a    nice    size    to    induce    flowers.    And    yeah,    probably    2-3    weeks    before    your    babies    start    showing        their    gender.
> 
> Ps.    If    you're    going    to    flower    them    indoors,    I'd    definately    buy    some    more    lights    .


 Thanks.

Yeah the plan is to get them out in the sun as much as possible now.  Timing hasn't gone our way as yesterday it rained all day, and today is gonna be the same ...  

But we get heaps of sunlight here so it won't be long before they're back out in it ...  

My son is currently out of work so has the time during the day to be taking them out, but he complains that the wind blows the leaves downwards ?!?  He's worried that they'll get damaged, even tho the sun is their BEST friend!

I want them to be getting out in the sun for as much as possible during the day, 6+ hours ideally, but we're gonna need to work up to that number as like I said they've only been getting an hour a day so far ... 

I'd be tempted to buy a 400w HPS but 1) worry about the cost of running it, and 2) it kinda seems crazy when we live in one of the most sunny parts of the world!  

Still, if it keeps proving too awkward to be getting them outside for long enough I'll have to consider it!

Hey in 2 or 3 weeks they could be goin in the bin if they're males ... 

Time will tell aye!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 4, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> My son is currently out of work so has the time during the day to be taking them out, *but he complains that the wind blows the leaves downwards ?!?*


 For example:

Pic 1 - under the flouro, looks healthy to me!

Pic 2 - after a few hours in the sun ... "what have you done to me baby!!!"

A few hours back under the flouro, and she's back to looking like pic 1.

Is my plant allergic to the sun? ... :rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

im guessing its because of the drastic light change
your floros arnt even putting out 5000 lumens psf.
the sun is around 10,000 or more. or so i hear..


----------



## Smoko (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and when thet go outside, cos the leaves droop, the bottom set after touching the soil go yellow ...


----------



## Smoko (Apr 4, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im guessing its because of the drastic light change
> your floros arnt even putting out 5000 lumens psf.
> the sun is around 10,000 or more. or so i hear..


Yeah this makes sense, but we've been told to introduce the outside light slowly.  We started at 30 mins and are up to about 2 hours now, but as I say the outside sun makes the leaves go droopy! ... 

Maybe this is the norm, but they just look healthier after flouro light ...


----------



## Smoko (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Smoko (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't suppose this tells me anything apart from the fact that Aladdin has left one of his slippers on my plant?


----------



## Smoko (Apr 8, 2009)

Must admit this thread seems to be a bit one sided, but hey ho!

Day 6 of flouring and the thing is kinda stretching! ...lol. It's grown 6" in 6 days ... 

Obviously waiting to see signs of sex, but appreciate it's still a bit early.

Oh and we're having success with the outdoors ...   We're up to 4 hours of peak sunlight now and they're coping fine ... 

Anyway, a few pics from the best plant:

Pic 1 is straight on, but I prefer pic 2 ...


----------



## Smoko (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, can someone please clarify this is what I've been waiting to see?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!	It's	a	girl!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey smoko! just finished reading your g.j. and nice! to go on what mental had said, its a girl! Gratz!! waiting to see your plant flower! [=


----------



## Smoko (Apr 9, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Congratulations!    It's    a    girl!





			
				cannabis037 said:
			
		

> hey smoko! just finished reading your g.j. and nice! to go on what mental had said, its a girl! Gratz!! waiting to see your plant flower! [=


 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!! ... :headbang2:

Thank you very much.

Here's crossing fingers for the others ... 

Now the fun begins eh!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 9, 2009)

Well it's looking like her sister is too a 'sister' ... 

:yay:


----------



## Smoko (Apr 9, 2009)

Also a pic of them enjoying some _proper _light ...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2009)

Lookin great over there smoko. Looks like some strong sunshine over there .


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 9, 2009)

nice!! she won't be too lonely now![=
and those girls will love the open sunlight! (as opposed to strict indoor lights)


----------



## Smoko (Apr 10, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lookin great over there smoko. Looks like some strong sunshine over there .


Thanks.  

Yeah when the sun's out, it's VERY strong. You should see how many skin cancer clinic's we have here! ... 

We've had some cloudy weather of recent, but hopefully some of them clear blue skies are heading this way.



			
				cannabis037 said:
			
		

> nice!! she won't be too lonely now![=
> and those girls will love the open sunlight! (as opposed to strict indoor lights)


 In an ideal world they'd be out in the sun all day, but the only spot that gets sun all day is overlooked for all to see ...  

Still, they're getting 4 - 6 hours a day at the mo and will try for more.


----------



## Smoko (Apr 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if I should be using nutes by now ... and if so what should I use?

Thanks


----------



## Smoko (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, well it's 1 day short of 8 weeks since this young girl was planted in soil. 

2 weeks of flowering.

Today I've added some extra CFL's to throw some light from the sides.  6 in total, and all 13w.

They had a good 5 hours of sunlight today, and we're forecast some nice weather so they'll get a dose of it!

A few pics.


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 17, 2009)

*Im not too familiar with soil grows.*

Depending on what kind of soil you are using, I know many have nutrients sowed into them already, you can start watering as soon as they show their first set of true leaves.

Youre well behind on watering, but it looks like it dosent appear to be suffering from deficiencies though.  Youll want to get a carb booster so that the plant will not run out of the needed carbs to produce the best buds.  Youll also want to go pick up some flowering nutrients.  I believe it is decressed nitrogen and increased phosphorus, compared to vegetative forumla that is. Cal+Mag are probaly good adds too.

But, again, read first line.  Im more into Hydro.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 17, 2009)

If she's not showing any deficiencies, you probably don't need to add nutes BUT to get optimum growth, like keepsten said, you should add some bloom nutes. Just be careful not to burn her! I've grown a crop without adding any nutrients before because the soil gave my girls all the nutes they needed, so unless your girl is showing deficiencies, it's not absolutely neccesary to add anything but giving her bloom nutes might bring out the beast in her . Looking Great smoko, she's a beaut.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if I should be using nutes by now ... and if so what should I use?
> 
> Thanks



what you havent been using nutes?
yea its well time to brake out the nutes!
what you want will depend on what your budget is i guess,
i ahve used mirical grow to flower before, not ideal, but it does work,
but expect less of a yeild,
i use advanced nutes conosouir two part, for flowering but at about $80 for 2Litres its not cheap!

this artical may help,

This feeding schedule will help you on your new adventure of growing high quality marijuana. These ratios are based on a medium consisting of a semi-soilless mix of 1/3 Super Soil (a generic soil brand from Home Depot), 1/3 perlite & 1/3 vermiculite. Supersoil contains no nutrients, so if using a different brand w/ nutrients adjust your fert amounts accordingly. With a soilless mix, approximately 1/4 of the water going in has to be runoff, to wash out the salts from the last watering & any build-ups. It is very important to check the PH of your runoff water also. For example, if it is going in at 6.2 and the runoff is 6.8, you have a salt build-up and have to flush your plants w/ PH adjusted water & then check runoff. This is very important, because at higher or lower PH levels plants will take in more or less of some nutrients. Use *good quality water* with a PPM of less then 150. When using GH Flora series always mix your micro first, stir well, then add your grow, stir well, then your bloom, again stirring well. Failure to mix your micro first will result in certain nutrients being locked out & unavailable to the plant. Measurements are given in teaspoons per gallon using GH Flora series. 

*SEEDLINGS* (Day 1 - 14)  
During this stage your plants need no nutrients. Plants have enough energy stored to last them roughly 2 weeks. I've seen many grows ruined because people killed their plants during this period. 

*VEGETATIVE GROWTH* (Day 15 - 45) 
Early - 1 tsp (5ml) each - micro , grow & bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2  
Middle - 1 1/4 tsp (6.25 ml) micro, 1 1/4 tsp grow, 1 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2  
Late - 1 1/2 tsp (7.5 ml) micro, 1 1/2 tsp grow, 1 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2  

*FLOWERING* (Day 46  106, more or less depending on strain)  
Early - 1 1/2 tsp micro, 1 tsp grow, 1 1/2 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2  
Middle - 1 3/4 tsp (8.75 ml) micro, 3/4 tsp (3.75 ml) grow, 1 3/4 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.3  
Late - 2 tsp (10ml) micro, 1/2 tsp (2.5 ml) grow, 2 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.3  
Later - 2 1/2 tsp (12.5 ml) micro, 1/2 tsp grow, 3 tsp (15 ml) bloom. Adjust PH to 6.4  

Always remember to water your plants w/ plain PH adjusted water the last 2 weeks to wash out any built up salts & to try & reduce the chemical taste that unused ferts leave behind in the weed. The plants used in this example were grown using a 400 watt HPS. If you use this information & have good genetics, I guarantee you will have a good amount of high quality weed in 3 1/2 months. Peace 

good luck


----------



## Smoko (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guy's for your replies re the nutes. 

Part of me thinks if it aint broke ... but the other half thinks it could be benificial to the plant / grow / yeild etc etc

'Bloom nutes'  Now we recently went looking for 'bloom' nutes, but couldn't find anything ...   Is there any actual ingredients to look for? ... like _Potassium_ or _Nitrogen _etc.  That might make it easier to find. 

There's the 2 girls growing together now.  One had a dodgy yellow leave moment early on, but altho recovered ... it's about 4" behind what we call our No1.  I wonder if we should start giving nutes to No2, and not No1, just to see if it catches up with No1!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 18, 2009)

A few fresh pics from today:


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 18, 2009)

My car may not be broken, but if I stuck a bigger turbo, higher octane fuel and some nitrous, itd really rocket.

Bloom nutes, like I sad, have normal pottassium, lower nitrogen, higher phosphorus.  Theyll be sold as.... Flowering nutrients I believe at a gardening store.  There are tons and tons of them though, cant understand why you wernt able to find some.

If youre gonna buy em at the store... go... "Ive got tomatos that are starting to flower, is there anything I can add to make them grow bigger/tastier?"  Theyll walk ya to where they keep these sorts of things.


----------



## Smoko (Apr 18, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> My car may not be broken, but if I stuck a bigger turbo, higher octane fuel and some nitrous, itd really rocket.
> 
> Bloom nutes, like I sad, have normal pottassium, lower nitrogen, higher phosphorus.  Theyll be sold as.... Flowering nutrients I believe at a gardening store.  There are tons and tons of them though, cant understand why you wernt able to find some.
> 
> If youre gonna buy em at the store... go... "Ive got tomatos that are starting to flower, is there anything I can add to make them grow bigger/tastier?"  Theyll walk ya to where they keep these sorts of things.


 I hear ya ... will source some out today.

Cheers


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 18, 2009)

hey smoko those are great looking plants. i don't even know if you need any nutrients yet. in that last picture if looks like they have some burnt tips. or is that from something else. if you do add them go real easy at first


----------



## Smoko (Apr 18, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey smoko those are great looking plants. i don't even know if you need any nutrients yet. in that last picture if looks like they have some burnt tips. or is that from something else. if you do add them go real easy at first


Thanks ...  

Yeah all of my plants have some sort of yellowing on the tips ... 

Here's a picture of No3 which is currently under light 24/7. 

Again some yellow tips, but also the bottom leaves have gone yellow, not sure if this is a major prob or not ...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 18, 2009)

oh yeah dude they definitely need some nutrients- the yellowing is do to some deficiency. feed em!

Take a look at this:
hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm

From that guide it looks like it could be do to nitrogen or potassium- they are definitely hungry


----------



## Smoko (Apr 18, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> oh yeah dude they definitely need some nutrients- the yellowing is do to some deficiency. feed em!
> 
> Take a look at this:
> hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm
> ...


 I've got this stuff I bought a while back called Nitrosol.  It contains 12% Nitrogen, 3% Phosphorus, 8% Potassium, and 2% Calcium.

I'd obviously have to go REAL easy with the dose, but I wonder if this would be any good?

Cheers


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 19, 2009)

take a look on ebay for some nutes, and get them delivered to your door!
handy!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 20, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> take a look on ebay for some nutes, and get them delivered to your door!
> handy!


Good call, but unfortunately eBay over here is rubbish ... can't get anything from it unless it comes from Asia ...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Good call, but unfortunately eBay over here is rubbish ... can't get anything from it unless it comes from Asia ...


have you got a bunnings near you!


----------



## Smoko (Apr 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> have you got a bunnings near you!


 Yes, and spent 15 mins in one today.  No good, no one knew of it. 

Plus side is I've found out that **** Smith sell it for $3.50 ...  

Apparently it's used to clean CPU's and crap, so will grab some tomorrow.

Oh and I see you're down under.  Do you use nutes? ... can you recommend anything?

Cheers


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

(N)Nitrogen is a key Element in the production of Amino Acids, which are the building block of Proteins. Many plant hormones contain Nitrogen as well as Chlorophyll, DNA and RNA (Genetic materials), and a myriad of enzymes that help control and regulate growth. Nitrogen is the most mobile element.
Plants suffering from this deficiency are distinct in their pattern of yellowing. Yellowing starts on the older leaves and progresses upward, leaving the top parts of the plant green. 
NOTE: Leaves will turn pale green, then yellow evenly. There are no intervenial striping or yellow patches. Color is uniform over the entire leaf. Yellowing is expected during flushing, as the plant is using up all available internal nutrients... .....(P)Phosphorous deficiencies are distinct. Purple stems, leaf stems, leaf veins and stunted growth are a sure sign of a Phosphorous deficiency. Leaves will also tend to be smaller and dark green, and may or may not include necrotic patches. Bud size will be smaller and underdeveloped, as will the root mass.
Phosphorous is used for plant energy by being assimilated into molecules called Adenosine-tri-phosphate, or ATP. This molecule is necessary for any plant activity that requires energy such as root growth, flowering, and respiration, 
..... ideally have a look as well for a nute with a higher (P) qualities as this offers extra attention to the flowering cycle .(bigger buds ) ! a bit more more info for the record and while i am on the topic..Potassium deficiencies are identified by necrosis on the margins of larger fan leaves. Necrotic patches can be seen on the leaves as well. Leaves will eventually turn yellow, brown and die off. Most of the plants that show signs of a Potassium deficiency are going to be the tallest and best looking plants you have.
Potassium serves to aid in the process of photosynthesis, nutrient uptake, respiration, and is a key to sturdy stems and disease resistance. Having an adequate supply for the plant early in it&#8217;s life stage will keep your seedlings from falling over.
Again, feeding with a good all-around fertilizer will clear it up as well. You can also use wood ashes and water them into your soil to fix this. You'll need to replace your soil's holding capacity of Potassium, and have a surplus before it will become available to the roots again. good luck smoko ! keep it green !  personally i use this for flower cycle
Monty&#8217;s Plant Food
Fertiliser Analysis


All Purpose Growth
8-16-8

Percentage
%	
Testing Method
Nitrogen Total (N)	    8.80%	AOAC 993.13
Phosphate Total (P2O5)	  17.56%	AOAC 16 958.01
Potash	    8.86%	AOAC 16 ED 971.01E/ICP
H2O	  50.66%	DSSS
Humus	    9.00%	DSSS
Iron	    5.00%	ICAP
Manganese	    0.02%	ICAP
Copper	    0.01%	ICAP
Zinc	    0.08%	ICAP
Boron	    0.01%	ICAP
TOTAL	100.00%	

Nitrogen source:	37.5% Ammonium Hydroxide derived from seaweed.
62.5% Urea derived from natural gas.

Phosphoric acid is derived from mineral phosphorous.

Potassium Hydroxide is derived from mineral potash


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

here's some info about montys if you are interested ...A broad use root zone foliar plant food which is high in essential major and trace elements. This formulation promotes new growth, root and top growth and larger foliage 

Monty&#8217;s most active ingredient is a new molecular structure called Humigin.

Humigin is a lightweight molecular structure that is incomplete, therefore creating a &#8220;hungry molecule&#8221;, giving these product properties unlike any other plant food. 

The abilities of this unique structure are quite phenomenal. First, this product enables a plant to access more area of soils with a much larger root zone. Second, this product wants to attach itself to nutrients previously thought locked up in the soil, therefore making the plant much more efficient. So efficient, the plant will be able to access amendments already in the soil by approximately ten fold. (example) Calcium for instance. Instead of the plant up taking 2-3%, the plant can up take 20-30% of the amended product. 

Extra benefits of Monty&#8217;s reduced molecule structure is the ability to attach itself to most herbicides, pesticides and fungicides enabling quick trans-location throughout the plant to the root zone with increased efficiency.
(Always conduct a simple jar test for compatibility).


The Application of Monty's has shown a more advanced root system versus those not treated with Monty's. These observations have also shown that a plant better utilizes applied systemic herbicides, pesticides & fungicides. 



Monty&#8217;s contains very little salt and will eventually lower the need for large amounts of lime on the soil that results from using large amounts of dry chemical fertilisers that contain high levels of salt. 

The processed humic substance, that is unique to Monty&#8217;s, acts as a buffer to prevent burning and enables both applied nutrients and nutrients present in the soil, to be better utilized. there you have it .. good luck


----------



## Smoko (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey thanks heaps for the advice and info ...  

Will be sourcing some Montys Plant Food tomorrow for sure.  I just had a little Google and see plenty of sites so shouldn't have too much agg obtaining.

Cheers


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Hey thanks heaps for the advice and info ...
> 
> Will be sourcing some Monty&#8217;s Plant Food tomorrow for sure. I just had a little Google and see plenty of sites so shouldn't have too much agg obtaining.
> 
> Cheers


just start your girl on 1/4 strength mix for 1 month then ...up to 1/3 strength for the rest of her LIFE ! watch for RESULTS! WOW ! made in russia/america too (so much for australia)


----------



## Smoko (Apr 21, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> just start your girl on 1/4 strength mix for 1 month then ...up to 1/3 strength for the rest of her LIFE ! watch for RESULTS! WOW ! made in AUSTRALIA OI OI OI


Noted! ... 

Oh and since last post I've had a little look online to see about buying some and not heaps of options ...  

There's a place not TOO far so will venture out if needed, but would be handy if I could get some at Bunnings.  

Where you gettin yours from?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Noted! ...
> 
> Oh and since last post I've had a little look online to see about buying some and not heaps of options ...
> 
> ...


outta bundy a mate works out there and supplies a litre to me in the spring ill check some thing out and pm you ....cool with that  ??


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> outta bundy a mate works out there and supplies a litre to me in the spring ill check some thing out and pm you ....cool with that ??


the supplier is makin contact via email today or tomorrow ! will let you know the shops to obtain it from there is one in buderim are you near there! being east coasty !


----------



## Smoko (Apr 22, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> outta bundy a mate works out there and supplies a litre to me in the spring ill check some thing out and pm you ....cool with that  ??


Got the pm, thanks. 

There's an outlet 30 mins from here, so gonna go grab some asap

Cheers


----------



## Smoko (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd really appreciate any views on this:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Searles                      Liquid Potash Plus[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                      Boosted potassium fertiliser - 20% potassium (K).
                     Contains added phosphorus - 4% phosphorus (P).
                     Is concentrated,- one litre of concentrate makes 1000                      litres.
                     Is designed to be used as a regular foliar feed and                      soil drench and to assist in disease and frost resistance.
                     Improves flower colour and fruit production.

                    Searles® Liquid Potash Plus is a high analysis fertiliser                      for promoting bigger and better flowers, improving fruit size,                      fruit quality and quantity and improving vegetables. It also                      helps to develop hardy plant growth and disease resistance.

                    Searles® Liquid Potash Plus contains added phosphorus for                      improved response and greater performance.

                    Potash - (potassium) is an essential plant nutrient. It helps                      to produce and form colourful flowers and improved fruits                      and it plays a vital role in thickening and strengthening                      plant cell walls, thereby improving disease and frost resistance. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Smoko (Apr 25, 2009)

A few more pics ...  

To the untrained eye, apart from some yellowing of the bottom leaves, everything seems to be going ok?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Smoko they look good! You can always add more light, but you probably already knew that. The only little problem I can see is that they have a slight nutrient burn- the tips look burnt. Did you just feed them? If they get worse you might need to flush them- and next time you feed use a little less nutrients. How long have they been flowering?


----------



## wanted1180 (Apr 25, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Noted! ...
> 
> Oh and since last post I've had a little look online to see about buying some and not heaps of options ...
> 
> ...


Bunnings = WALMART+LOWES+WALLYS to my U.S  counterparts


----------



## wanted1180 (Apr 25, 2009)

wanted1180 said:
			
		

> Bunnings = WALMART+LOWES+WALLYS to my U.S  counterparts


doh! bunnings is US MMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## wanted1180 (Apr 25, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> A few more pics ...
> 
> To the untrained eye, apart from some yellowing of the bottom leaves, everything seems to be going ok?


Mate odd looking strain but lookn staunch. i reckon its just the flowering thats causing yellow leaves may be add some PK . P 10/13,K 14/18 IMO Dunno to much bout soil grows but i know this can be acheived at bunnings off the shelf organic or chemical jus mix em up cost $70 max


----------



## Smoko (Apr 25, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey Smoko they look good! You can always add more light, but you probably already knew that. The only little problem I can see is that they have a slight nutrient burn- the tips look burnt. *Did you just feed them?* If they get worse you might need to flush them- and next time you feed use a little less nutrients. How long have they been flowering?


 They've been flowering for 3 weeks now, but NOT getting any nutrients!! ... so no, not just been fed!

I can't add any more light, but they ARE getting 6 odd hours per day of some of the strongest sun rays out there!

All I can do for now!

No views on post 88???


----------



## wanted1180 (Apr 26, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> I'd really appreciate any views on this:
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Searles                      Liquid Potash Plus[/FONT]
> 
> ...


HI sorry didnt see this b4. Got a lil pissed last nite this stuff sounds good dont know  F.A bout soil growing but its got what you need 4 bloom.n a pic of NL the day it got chopped note the yellow leaves plant was in perfect condition n a realy great smoke 3.5 0z off this plant alone but vegd for 5 weeeks


----------



## pontiff (May 3, 2009)

ive done some outdoor grows here in OZ and i use "professors' plant food.  get it for any decent hydro shop.  It's always served me well... just don't over do it and you'll be fine.

pics look good, if you're getting nute burn i find giving them a 1/3 strength mix sucks out the existing food in the medium while still feeding them. less is more 

they appear to be 'stretching toward the light tho.  I would probably look at some different sort of reflector, but thats for next time.. not much you can do now.. just my opinion


----------



## Smoko (May 7, 2009)

pontiff said:
			
		

> ive done some outdoor grows here in OZ and i use "professors' plant food.  get it for any decent hydro shop.  It's always served me well... just don't over do it and you'll be fine.
> 
> pics look good, if you're getting nute burn i find giving them a 1/3 strength mix sucks out the existing food in the medium while still feeding them. less is more
> 
> they appear to be 'stretching toward the light tho.  I would probably look at some different sort of reflector, but thats for next time.. not much you can do now.. just my opinion


 Thanks for your input ...  

Yeah to be honest we're just happy they've got to this stage.  It's all a learning curve for us, but now we see we CAN grow sommit that we'll hopefully enjoy smoking.  We'll probably source out some more suitable seeds mabe.  Who knows!

Anyway, an update for anyone interested. 

Currently 4 weeks and 5 days since the 2 went into flowering. 

They're starting to smell a bit now ...lol, but the plant that we've always called No1, well it smells weaker than out No2.  No1 smells more fruity we think, but no2 def smells more skunkier! (if a word ...lol) 

Either way we're chuffed as I say. 

No3 has been on 24/7 light but recently showed hairs on it's own ...  ... and as 14" tall now, we've thrown her into the 12/12 gang as you'll see in the pics. 

We're giving bloom nutes every other feed and at a 1/4 strength.  They've had 2 feeds so far.

No1 & No2 are getting 4 - 6 hours of decent sunlight at the mo.  I think they like it! ... 

So a few pics. 

Pic 1 - The three together, 

Pic 2 to 5 - Plant No1

Pic6 - Plant 3 that goes into flowering tonight,

Pic 7 - 10 Plant No2 (along with it's little critters ...  )

Oh and I know "more light more light!" ... but with the given circumstances,  it's all we have.  

SERIOUS consideration is going into getting a 250w HPS, but we'll see how we go!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Smoko (May 10, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## purplephazes (May 10, 2009)

Hi there smoko ..i just bought some Manutec bloom booster and have used it on my tomatoes with flowering results in 7 days at half strength and a full moon ! anyways its got what you need or gotta go close IMO 500g packet N=6.2 P=14.6 K=16.8  its good pk levels dude ! but i'd use quarter strength to 3 weeks then 1/2 on Mj $9 at Big W hope that helps good luck ! peace! PS its dissolvable 5g per 5 litres.. so try 2 grams @ 8-9 litres ish !!  Made in China ??


----------



## Smoko (May 11, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Hi there smoko ..i just bought some Manutec bloom booster and have used it on my tomatoes with flowering results in 7 days at half strength and a full moon ! anyways its got what you need or gotta go close IMO 500g packet N=6.2 P=14.6 K=16.8  its good pk levels dude ! but i'd use quarter strength to 3 weeks then 1/2 on Mj $9 at Big W hope that helps good luck ! peace! PS its dissolvable 5g per 5 litres.. so try 2 grams @ 8-9 litres ish !!  Made in China ??


 Thanks mate appreciate the call, but we've been using that Potash stuff now and so far so good! ...  

To be honest with replies on here so poor I'm pretty much doing this alone, so in the hands of the gods if it works!

I know these plants aren't gonna be to their potential, but it'd be nice to get the odd comment to know if it looks like we'll make it.  As I say I wouldn't know!

Oh well.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2009)

Hey smoko! Long time no see. Awsome plants you have, I'm impressed! The ones on the sides have some very nice colas. Love the close ups . Looks like it'll get you high that's for sure. Looks like a nice strain.


----------



## Smoko (May 12, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey smoko! Long time no see. Awsome plants you have, I'm impressed! The ones on the sides have some very nice colas. Love the close ups . Looks like it'll get you high that's for sure. Looks like a nice strain.


 Thanks matey, you're impressed? ... I'M impressed! ...lol

I'm awaiting delivery of a half decent magnifying glass to get a good look at the tric's.  The one we have isn't brill and we're not seeing much, but obv don't want to go over the _right time!!!_


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 12, 2009)

Yep, would hate for you to wait past the ripest period. It's a great idea to geta  magnifying glass... I should look into getting one myself! How are the ladies doing? Do they still get out in the sun during the day? That would probably explain their nice top colas .


----------



## Smoko (May 13, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Yep, would hate for you to wait past the ripest period. It's a great idea to geta  magnifying glass... I should look into getting one myself! How are the ladies doing? Do they still get out in the sun during the day? That would probably explain their nice top colas .


 Yeah the boy knows what we're looking for so I have some confidence ...  

We bought one magnifying glass, but it was only 10 odd X.  Today I received a small_ so__ called_ 30x thing from eBay ($10AU from memory) which has a LED on it too, and it certainly zooms in more than the other.  

I've managed to get a few shots from the new magnifyer, see what you reckon?

The ladies I _think _are fine, altho I woke to one almost toppling over this morn ...lol.  They're all over the place now when there's a fair bit of wind outside, but they've got a watchfull eye on them ...  

The weight of the cola's appears to be a bit top heavy, but guess this is normal.  

Yeah they're getting a good 5 - 7 hours per day of sunlight.  We've got temps around 24 - 26C at the mo, low humidity, and plenty of clear blue skies ... 

The fan leaves are all dropping off, and I guess / hope this is normal ?!?!? ... but apart from that, as I say I _think _everything is goin ok.

They're getting 700mls of water every 3 days, and 1/4 strength Potash (post 88).  We'll now move onto nutes every other feed, but not sure if we should go from 1/4 to a 1/3 or 1/2 strength.  

Any advice most welcome ...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 13, 2009)

Wow, looks like a yummy strain. Good close-up shots, very nice. Are the fan leaves going yellow or going brown and drying up and falling off? Near the bottom of the plant, leaves usually start to die and fall off. I'm no pro with nutes, so I'll leave that for someone more experienced to comment on . Keep it up!


----------



## Smoko (May 14, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like a yummy strain. Good close-up shots, very nice. Are the fan leaves going yellow or going brown and drying up and falling off? Near the bottom of the plant, leaves usually start to die and fall off. I'm no pro with nutes, so I'll leave that for someone more experienced to comment on . Keep it up!


 Yeah we had 10 seeds to start.  8 came from a bag from our fav supplier, but altho to start we thought the 2 big sisters were the same strain.  They don't smell the same! ...lol, and our no2 is a lot stronger smelling.

Yeah as usual I wasn't very clear ... 

Ok, the leaves go yellow, then brown, then the shrivel and fall off on their own.  The first were the bottom and they're working their way up it seems. 

The plants have been getting watered every other day of recent, but they were watered yesterday and seem VERY dry already.  I wonder if daily watering is needed now ?!?!  My son says they seem to use it more when they're outside, but obvious I guess.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 14, 2009)

Ah, the leaves sounds like a natural tendancy of the MJ plant. Leaves always die off near the bottom and inside middle of the plant. Always happenes I believe. When you put the plants outside, I believe the sun dries up the soil much quicker than indoors. Plenty of growers water everyday, because the plant just likes to drink .


----------



## Smoko (May 14, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ah, the leaves sounds like a natural tendancy of the MJ plant. Leaves always die off near the bottom and inside middle of the plant. Always happenes I believe. When you put the plants outside, I believe the sun dries up the soil much quicker than indoors. Plenty of growers water everyday, because the plant just likes to drink .


I was hoping it was a natural occurrance, seems it is! ...  

Yeah I think these babies are really starting to drink so we better keep them fed aye! ...  

Thanks


----------



## Smoko (May 20, 2009)

Just thought I'd add a few more pic's ... 

Oh and talk about sod's law! The time when we could do with some serious sunshine, we've had flash flooding and heavy rain for a few days now. The only light they're all seeing is from the flouro's ...  Still, gotta be better than dark clouds!


----------



## blondeboy (May 21, 2009)

I watched a show on television that said that its was legal to grow marijuana in Austria, was that documentary wrong?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2009)

Austria or Australia? Looking excellent smoko, I'm really impressed by the amount of thc on those buds.


----------



## Smoko (May 21, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Austria or Australia? Looking excellent smoko, I'm really impressed by the amount of thc on those buds.


Well in certain states of AUSTRALIA, yes it's legal to grow MJ. For your own consumption of course! ... 

Thanks Mental, yeah I'll say it again, WE'RE impressed with the THC and the whole grow to be honest. Crossing fingers that we see some amber tric's soon ... yum yum I hope!

Incidently, the seeds that we used came from pot that was grown in South australia. One of the states that it's legal here. A friend who used to grow reckons the strain looks VERY much like 'White Rhino', and when I read up on WR it could almost fit! ... but who know's really!

Oh and prob worth mentioning. We should be taking arrival any day of a 250w hps kit ... :headbang2: 

There's the 2 that are nearly done. One more that's looking better than them 2, and currently 3 weeks into flowering, and we've just germinated another 2 which we'll 48w flouro for veg and HPS em for flowering. 

We get some lovely sunshine here, but we get some HEAVY rain and crap too. Too much agg with the plants in and out every day so we're gonna give the HPS a shot now we see we CAN actually grow MJ ...  

All thanks to advice and research on here.

Thank you Marijuana Passion!


----------



## Smoko (May 21, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I watched a show on television that said that its was legal to grow marijuana in Austria, was that documentary wrong?


Google is your friend! ...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2009)

Still not ripe huh? Looks like she's got some growing to do yet, which is a gooood thing.

250 W's! Whats the lumen count on one of those babies? I've been pondering a 400 watter.. but not really sure about what my bills might look like. I'm guessing a 250W hps would grow at least 2 ounces and above with no problem at all. 

All the best! I'll be keepin an eye on this thread .


----------



## Smoko (May 23, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Still not ripe huh? Looks like she's got some growing to do yet, which is a gooood thing.
> 
> 250 W's! Whats the lumen count on one of those babies? I've been pondering a 400 watter.. but not really sure about what my bills might look like. I'm guessing a 250W hps would grow at least 2 ounces and above with no problem at all.
> 
> All the best! I'll be keepin an eye on this thread .


Well no sign of any amber tric's let's say!

The company quote 29,500 lumens for the 250w. Yeah running costs are always an issue, but I'm currently using 3 x 48w + 4 x 18w so added up not a million miles off 250w and altho I've been impressed with flouro's, I hear a HPS is a totally diff ball game!

We'll see!


----------



## purplephazes (May 23, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I watched a show on television that said that it&#8217;s was legal to grow marijuana in Austria, was that documentary wrong?


thats a looongg way away from Australia  yep as smoko said google that ! lookin good smoko !  glad you sorted that nute jam !


----------



## Smoko (May 23, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> thats a looongg way away from Australia  yep as smoko said google that ! lookin good smoko !  glad you sorted that nute jam !


Thanks buddy ...  

Yeah I think we've found decent nutes now for both veg and flower so all good. 

Itching to get me hands on the HPS now tho!


----------



## Smoko (May 26, 2009)

HELP!!! ... MY NO2 PLANT KEEPS FALLING OVER!! 

Ok, I've done the obvious and strung her up with cotton string, but it IS making me wonder why?

She's getting fed rain water and nutes every other day, and apart from the obvious, they look and smell fine. It's just the middle stem doesn't seem to be able to handle the weight ...  

No sign of amber tric's tho!

I was just about to add the fact that apart from today, we've had 4 or 5 days of NO sunshine due to rain ... 

I think I've just answered my own question ... lack of lumens at such an advanced stage!!!

HPS arrives tomorrow tho! ... :banana:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure they'll perk right up when they hear you opening the box containing your brand spanking new high pressure sodium, hah. I'll bet that hps will finish those plants off really nicely.


----------



## Smoko (May 27, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I'm sure they'll perk right up when they hear you opening the box containing your brand spanking new high pressure sodium, hah. I'll bet that hps will finish those plants off really nicely.


 Well I hope they DO perk up as the 2 main ones are all over the place ...lol.  The HPS arrived today and is in situ, but when we removed the plants and CFL's, I moved out out no2 (Right hand side) and it fell totally over!  I mean it touched the floor! ... 

Both no1 and no2 now are being aided by cotton string tied to the bar above, but hey it works! ...  

We've moved all 3 together now and the bulb is about 14" away.  The boy tells me a foot so we'll go easy to start. 

Feels bloody hot tho! ... and there's another 2 PC fans on top of what you see in this pic.  They're sitting over on the left so on the fan front I _think_ we've got enough for circulation.

I'll try and grab a close up of the tric's and the buds, but for now just a pic of the new set up.  

Oh and I don't know if this is known, but this space is basically a wardrobe.  When not taking pics and stuff, there's a set of sliding doors which are a bright white on the inside ...   I say just in case anyone thinks they're kinda out in the open. 

Anyway, a pic of the new setup including the 'reported' 29,500 lumen HPS ...


----------



## smokingjoe (May 27, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I was watching the weather channel... seems eastern australia has been having some sort of hurricane weather???


 
Welcome to South East Queensland, beautiful one day, cyclonic the next.


----------



## Ricko (May 27, 2009)

that 250watter is gunna finish those ladys nicely, to hold those girls grab some bamboo sticks they work wonders, i think you'll get a shock how big a grow diff is with a HPS, I dont recon they are too bad on the electricity bill either, I have a meter on my room so I know exactly the cost of the power i use,my last grow running 2x 600watt HPS 2x can fans, 2x water heaters,2xpumps and 1 oscillating fan for the 1/4 = 3months cost a bit over $190, so gotta be happy with that.Mate I suggest you have your little fan on the box running, blows that hot stale air around,they are doing really great,I bet its turns out to be a filthy smoke:hubba:


----------



## Smoko (May 27, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> beautiful one day, cyclonic the next.


----------



## Smoko (May 27, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 27, 2009)

Great! Looks very bright in there now compared to the cfls. Do you have a fan blowing directly on the bulb?


----------



## Smoko (May 27, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Great! Looks very bright in there now compared to the cfls. Do you have a fan blowing directly on the bulb?


Not directly, but the fan in the pic + 3 x 4" PC fans blowing around.  Long term I think I'll build an inlet and exhaust to the closet ... 

First full 12 hours today!


----------



## Smoko (May 29, 2009)

..


----------



## Ricko (May 29, 2009)

I use my mobile phone to take my pics, but I have to get the phone at the right angle to get a decent pic or it gets lines through the pics,I guess that is caused through photosynthesis


----------



## Smoko (May 30, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (May 30, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 30, 2009)

Wow smoko, that is definately a frosty looking strain. Very juicy looking. When did you get new seeds??


----------



## Smoko (May 30, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (May 31, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2009)

Excellent! Great addition to any grow room .


----------



## Ricko (May 31, 2009)

smoko mate they are looking great,I gotta ask the question do you talk to your girls,I find myself doing it all the time


----------



## Smoko (May 31, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 7, 2009)

..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn they are frosty- yeah it looks like new bud growth...

How long have they been in flower for?


----------



## Smoko (Jun 7, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 8, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 9, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on your mini-harvest! I believe the weight drops by 75% or something like that, so basically half what you weighed, and take another 25% off and that's what you're left with in the end. 

I wouldn't be suprised if what you're growing is White Rhino! Your bud looks super frosty. I wouldn't think it's just some everyday bagseed but some pretty dope stuff. 

So your plants have been flowering for 10 weeks... Quite a while! Keep us posted smoko, great work!


----------



## Smoko (Jun 10, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2009)

Cloning would be a _great_ idea smoko. You could have a harvest every 2 months if you have everything running smoothly. Imagine that! 

Don't be too bummed about the loss of weight when drying... One gram of that potent bud you grew should get you ripped for a few hours no?  .


----------



## Smoko (Jun 11, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 11, 2009)

..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Smoko 

Great buds you have hanging :aok:

My guess is you will end up with 55-60 gms dry, you have trimmed them close so will lose less moisture than a harvest with more leaf left on the bud 

You cant tell if the other plants are WR or not, all you can tell is they are Indica doms.

eace:


----------



## Smoko (Jun 11, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 17, 2009)

..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 17, 2009)

Smoko! Nice harvest man- looks like you have some nice and frosty buds there. That's cool they got a lemony smell to them. Are you making a new grow journal for 4 and 5, and what about 3!? 

Oh and as far as cloning, just read this guide by NorCalHal- it is all you need. I followed his methods and have 15/15 successful clones:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33009


----------



## Smoko (Jun 18, 2009)

..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey smoko, fine looking buds. I like to think of my journal(s) as a personal reference. You can quickly see how your plants grew and any problems you may have run into. You can check past temperatures and nutrient regimes and see how it affected your plants.

Can't wait to see more budding action smoko!


----------



## Smoko (Jun 18, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 19, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 24, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jun 27, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jul 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Smoko (Jul 5, 2009)

..


----------

